# Anyone else getting calls from HIS Commodities?



## bhutos (5 March 2009)

Don't know how they got my phone but i'm getting hammered lol.


----------



## derty (5 March 2009)

Probably cold calling scammers. Check the list on the ASIC FIDO website to see if they are there: http://www.fido.asic.gov.au/fido/fido.nsf/byheadline/Scams+&+Swindlers+portal?opendocument

You can ask for their Australian Financial Services license number, chances they wont have one. Or you can string them along, pretend your interested and agree to take a parcel of shares or futures and then pass on their banking info to ASIC. They probably won't have much luck tracking them down but if you help getting their name on the cold calling blacklist it may help others.


----------



## Wallaby74 (17 March 2009)

I recieved some calls from them a month ago and have talking to them ever since, can't seem to find out if they are legitimate or a scam- anyone else know???


----------



## derty (17 March 2009)

Chances are is that they are a scam group.  A quick google showed 3 hits. Their website, this forum and an i-newswire article. I-newswire is a free, publish your own news article site - not credible IMHO. 

Have a look at the link I supplied above and ask them some questions.


----------



## cammy (17 April 2009)

I was getting heaps of calls too... it is almost definitely a scam, the website is down now aswell. watch out for these kind of people.


----------



## brianm (5 May 2009)

Unfortunately I was suckered into this SCAM the names seem to be Samantha Bank, Ken ???, Frank who perports to be the floor manager and Tom Shapiro.
I was bobbarded with calls from Samantha whi wanted to sell me Gold options.
They gave me access to their charting system and a very comprehensive explanation.  It was all very comprehensively done and response emails and calls were answered equally profesionally.
Eventually because the charts looked so good, short term options with gold seemed to be showing 100% plus retirns, I bought $US3000.
Originally they wanted $10K but I wanted to see a smaller investment work.  An account was openend in my name and I had access to it where I could see my 3K receipted and then devbited to buy the options.  It still looked good and when I checked the charts I could see the price hovering around the price I thought I had purchased my options.
At about this time Tom Shapiro contacted me and suggested I buy $30KUS worth of options somebody had defaulted on and at that time were selling at 6 times the price.(buy at $30K and sell ay $180K.  All I had to do weas send him my $30K and he would send me the $180K.  Now I have long forgotten father Christmas and smelt a serious rat.  So I decided to sell me $3K of options which were showing a small return.  Thats when communication stopped
Looking back I was just over ambitious and should have stopped when I first became suspicious.  There were many call trying to solicit my $30K that I have not mentioned and had I looked up the company on the SCAM alert I would have seen that this crowd are listed as not licenced to call and sell from overseas.
So I have done my $3K and learnt a painful lesson which I hope others will avoid.  
Next time I am in Hong Kong I will try and find this bunch of robbers.  SO DO NOT TOUCH is my advice.
Rehards, Brianm


----------

